# Laid back puppy



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 5 1/2 month old GR puppy. She is very calm except when she wants something. Her mother was a 3/4 english creme and seemed very laid back when we met her. It's been a while since I had a puppy but I thought she would be more active. Does anyone else have a laid back puppy. Should I be concerned.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think a lot of people would say: be happy....As long as you are not concerned it has something to do with her health, enjoy it. Liza is pretty laid back, too. She has her very active moments, but can also be content lying around or chewing something.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I have a very laid back puppy. If he's not at the dog park or out on short walks (finally hit 30min today), he's laying around the house. As I'm typing this now he's in his favorite spot by the front door trying to sleep. 

His mom was a very calm and sweet dog. His dad was fairly calm himself. As a first puppy, I couldn't ask for a better one, I got real lucky picking up such a chill little guy.

I do wish he knew how to keep himself entertained a bit more though. He doesn't really play unless someone is in the same room as him to watch him play.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I see you got one of those defective well behaved ones  

Wish I could help, if only it was a boy we could do a GRF transport 

Kidding aside I know a lady that got a boy in the past year or so and she complained (not saying you are complaining) of how mellow he was/is. She was more accustomed to the land shark full of it type pup from her previous Golden. They all vary.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

She is a real sweetheart. It's been a while since I had a puppy. Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My puppy is named Molly too (although I rarely call her that)! She is also very laid back and mellow. I love that about her because we never had any real puppy troubles. But I do feel bad when she prefers to sleep all day if no one plays with her. Like Dezymond, I wish she could entertain herself more.


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

My last boy, Howie, was very laid back as a puppy and I could trust him in the house alone at 6 months old. Sigh.

My new guy, Wally, is only 8 weeks old so its too soon to tell. But I'm betting the universe is going to get me to pay back for how easy Howie was


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Liberty is a very calm and laid back puppy as well. She sleeps a lot, although not as much as she did when she was younger. Since we got her, she has always been really good about going in her crate at night (never complains - goes right to sleep). I bought her a new toy recently that she just adores and spends endless hours chewing. It's one of those sock monkey things with the plastic water bottle inside. It makes a lovely crinkling sound when they chew on it.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

I can also trust Molly in the house. She no longer sleeps in her crate unless she chooses to. During the day when I am at work she is allowed in the kitchen and family and has been great. She just likes to be where we are. Not as independant as my previous golden. She is very smart and was very easy to house train. Will stop worrying and appreciate the fact she is so good. She'll probably a terrible teenage dog.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

mlbdenver said:


> My last boy, Howie, was very laid back as a puppy and I could trust him in the house alone at 6 months old. Sigh.
> 
> My new guy, Wally, is only 8 weeks old so its too soon to tell. But I'm betting the universe is going to get me to pay back for how easy Howie was


HAhaha payback. 

Don't worry denver, we all expected our puppies to be a handful, we were just lucky to get our laid back pups. Take those opportunities you didn't get with Howie to use with Wally lol


----------



## faxiao (Jul 12, 2012)

as long as your puppy is healthy.. and i have to say you are the lucky ower.. my one is a devil as hes getting older.... it is exausting everyday for us... we wish we had a very calm laid back angel like yours... if you love a playful one.. maybe we can arrange a swap..   BEST WISHES.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

faxiao said:


> as long as your puppy is healthy.. and i have to say you are the lucky ower.. my one is a devil as hes getting older.... it is exausting everyday for us... we wish we had a very calm laid back angel like yours... if you love a playful one.. maybe we can arrange a swap..   BEST WISHES.


I expected a little Hell Raiser when getting a puppy, especially a Golden puppy. However, Maverick has been the complete opposite and I am definitely lucky. I keep telling myself "anyday he'll turn into a jerk", but the worst thing he does is go after a specific pair of slippers and plays "keep away" with me. That's about as bad as he's gotten, and whenever he does it I just crack up cause I remember all the horror stories posted here and I have prepared for it, but haven't yet experienced it. 

And there's one owner at the dog park who keeps telling me "well you know, it'll happen...", well if it hasn't happened yet at 5.5mo I don't think it'll ever happen and if it does it may just be one or two incidents. I know Maverick has much more maturing to go through, but he's getting better by the day. I think she's just jealous cause as a puppy her Boxer destroyed stuff lol (the boxer and Mav get along great).

As much as a little devil yours is, you wouldn't give him up for anything, admit it


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Before I got Molly I told my bf to be prepared for walls to be eaten and clothing destroyed. She was an angel. Then I told him, "wait until she's teething. She's going to bite and chew everything!!" and she turned out fine.. I don't think teething bothered her because she ate her hard kibble just as fast as she always had. Then I said, "when she's a teenager she's going to be a NIGHTMARE and not listen to anything we say!" and she is so good that we just did a 3 minute down stay at the dog park with dogs sniffing her. Sometimes she does steal my clothes for attention/treats. If I ignore her she'll lose interest in whatever she has.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Before I got Molly I told my bf to be prepared for walls to be eaten and clothing destroyed. She was an angel. Then I told him, "wait until she's teething. She's going to bite and chew everything!!" and she turned out fine.. I don't think teething bothered her because she ate her hard kibble just as fast as she always had. Then I said, "when she's a teenager she's going to be a NIGHTMARE and not listen to anything we say!" and she is so good that we just did a 3 minute down stay at the dog park with dogs sniffing her. Sometimes she does steal my clothes for attention/treats. If I ignore her she'll lose interest in whatever she has.


I think Molly and Maverick must be related somehow, does the exact same thing. Brings garbage or a pair of socks to me, I say "drop it" he does and then he's on his way. I usually play with him after he does this, but if I don't he's persistent and before I know it my garbage can is half filled with garbage from other rooms LOL!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter is also very laid back. We haven't had any destructive episodes and she is almost 9 months old. She is very playful outside, and inside she is mostly a cuddle bug. I say *mostly* because, about once a day, she gets the zoomies- but that is our cue to take her outside & toss the frisbee, etc. (She does go on regular walks and we have a big yard to run around in). The rest of the time, she just wants to sit on top of us (62 lb. lap dog!) & be petted and loved.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

p.s. I want to add that Winter IS a chewer, but she's always taken to chew toys, and currently is in love with elk antlers. I think if we didn't be so proactive about giving her an outlet for her chewing, she may have become destructive.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

dezymond said:


> I think Molly and Maverick must be related somehow, does the exact same thing. Brings garbage or a pair of socks to me, I say "drop it" he does and then he's on his way. I usually play with him after he does this, but if I don't he's persistent and before I know it my garbage can is half filled with garbage from other rooms LOL!


Lol! Molly is persistent too! Eventually I'll just close the doors to the other rooms and it _seems_ like she gets upset that she can't bring me anything anymore.. but then she will start bringing me all her toys.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

dezymond said:


> I expected a little Hell Raiser when getting a puppy, especially a Golden puppy. However, Maverick has been the complete opposite and I am definitely lucky. I keep telling myself "anyday he'll turn into a jerk", but the worst thing he does is go after a specific pair of slippers and plays "keep away" with me. That's about as bad as he's gotten, and whenever he does it I just crack up cause I remember all the horror stories posted here and I have prepared for it, but haven't yet experienced it.
> 
> And there's one owner at the dog park who keeps telling me "well you know, it'll happen...", well if it hasn't happened yet at 5.5mo I don't think it'll ever happen and if it does it may just be one or two incidents. I know Maverick has much more maturing to go through, but he's getting better by the day. I think she's just jealous cause as a puppy her Boxer destroyed stuff lol (the boxer and Mav get along great).
> 
> As much as a little devil yours is, you wouldn't give him up for anything, admit it


lol I have a friend who keeps telling me the "it'll happen" line. I agree with you, if they aren't chewers by 5 and a half months, I don't think they are suddenly going to start chewing everything in sight.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

mickeychick said:


> lol I have a friend who keeps telling me the "it'll happen" line. I agree with you, if they aren't chewers by 5 and a half months, I don't think they are suddenly going to start chewing everything in sight.


Just to warn you  - my sweet little Cookie never chewed anything...until she was 1 1/2 years old, when for some reason she decided to munch on one of our built-in book shelves. You never can tell what the heck they are thinking sometimes. :curtain:


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> Just to warn you  - my sweet little Cookie never chewed anything...until she was 1 1/2 years old, when for some reason she decided to munch on one of our built-in book shelves. You never can tell what the heck they are thinking sometimes. :curtain:


Well 1.5yrs I'd still say she was a puppy. 

Again though, all the expected ages of when they chew and challenge your authority, I haven't ran into that problem yet. Heck, once again Maverick did the complete opposite and we came to from the other side of the dog park, I was really impressed as I haven't really been working on recall. 

I'm just going to keep telling myself "one day he's gonna act like a complete jerk" that way I won't be mad at him when he does it. I've always expected certain behavior, especially after reading threads on here, but it just hasn't happened yet. I am prepared though.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

Our boy is pretty laid back. He lays around the house most of the time napping or chewing his toys. Even when we go out in the backyard he just likes to lay around and watch the birds or neighbors. So many times I threw the ball or stick and tell him to fetch and he just looks at me and doesn't move an inch. He hardly ever barks, the only time really is when he want's to come in the house or get outside and I'm not right at the door. 
But he still get's his moments where he's just a crazy guy and runs around. He also goes to daycare once or twice a week where he plays all day.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

After Molly's adult teeth set in she did become way more interested in her antler. She has had it for 4 months and while she did chew on it before, it remained whole until about 3 weeks ago when she started chewing harder and pieces would actually come off. She hasn't tried to chew anything inappropriate though.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess I'm not the only one. My new guy Angus is really 'chill'. He is exactly 16 weeks old and he is NOTHING like Axl was at that stage. Axl was like a force of nature blowing through the house, flying over furniture, tearing things apart, Angus just lays quietly and sleeps most of the time. He does run around playing and wrestling with my neighbor's puppy and he seems to love the water (swimming in the pool). According to the vet he is perfectly healthy. He does not seem to have a very strong retrieval instinct though. He usually just watches tennis balls roll right on by him. He also seems very clumsy and uncoordinated. I recall Axl being very agile and coordinated at a similar age. Perhaps it's because his paws are so big (already bigger than Ax's).


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I got Chance when he had just turned a year old and left him alone in the house from day one. Has never been destructive or hyper. Totally a laid back dog. He's been perfect since the day I got him. He does like to chew, mostly paper stuff, but as another poster said, he'll bring it to me and all I have to do is look at him a certain way and he drops it. I don't even have to say anything.

Then there's Lucy...if she was 65 lbs. instead of 8 lbs., I'd have lost my mind by now.  She is a he** raiser. She's not destructive but she's very, very "busy". Always on the move. She has at least 5 zoomies a day, sometimes more. 

Seriously, it's gogogogogogogogogogo...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Took me a long time to look at this posting as I hate anyone with a laid back puppy. Well maybe not hate, yeah I do. Mine is off the charts and I'm not sure she has laid down yet unless she is in her crate. All I can say is if your baby is healthy then rejoice in what a miracle you have been given.


----------



## jott (Jan 19, 2012)

Cousteau is 6 months old and has his moments but they are few and far between. He has always been a very chill puppy. I was expecting a little hell raiser, but I'm so thankful he wasn't. Let's just hope they are good when they are teenagers!


----------



## jvclute (Jul 15, 2012)

I was just going to post a similar thread today.. Our four month old seemsnto be very low energy.. She eats her three meals per day, but is never super excited about puppy kibble. We take on her walks but she does not like the heat and doesn't seem to have a lot of energy. She is a different dog when we come across another dog on walks. She loves to wrestle and play. I wasn't sure if maybe we should change her food to give her more energy, or if we should just be happy that she isn't crazy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ruh ro... so from reading this thread I take it I'm in for trouble?? Ky is laid back but she's 5. Bentley is only 6 wks old and he runs through the house sometimes so fast it's just a blonde blur going by. Then he'll flop over like he's been shot but he's fast asleep, when he wakes up he's going again. Until I read this thread I thought it was a puppy stage that he would grow out of???


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> ruh ro... so from reading this thread I take it I'm in for trouble?? Ky is laid back but she's 5. Bentley is only 6 wks old and he runs through the house sometimes so fast it's just a blonde blur going by. Then he'll flop over like he's been shot but he's fast asleep, when he wakes up he's going again. Until I read this thread I thought it was a puppy stage that he would grow out of???


He will grow out of it, he's only 6wks old, you got a good 9 more months ahead of you of some real puppyhood.


----------



## Gracie'sMom (Jul 6, 2012)

Gracie is very chill too. My hubby grew up with a Chessie and he thought something was wrong with her until our vet assured him that she is just a laid back Golden. This is my first dog so I'm really happy she isn't crazy...unless she decided she must swim in our goldfish pond 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hank was a very laid back puppy and is a very laid back adult (other when he has his ball!) and believe me, I'm grateful. We had a Lab-X that was the most hyper puppy I had ever seen. It was not fun and I was many year younger then.


----------

